# just for the forum



## Geo (Dec 22, 2012)

twas the day before sell day and all through the shop, i sat patiently waiting for all the gold to drop.
the anodes were hung in the stripping cells with care,dropping the gold i hope would be there.

as i closed down the shop and nestled in bed,with visions of gold bars dancing in my head.
while my wife in her night gown was in a late night slumber,i broke off some fingers with a cut piece of lumber.

while out in the shop there arose an alarm,i grabbed my shotgun to cause someone harm.
as i tripped in the dark and stumbled and swore, i was in such a hurry i broke the screen door.

the light from the full moon was such a relief,that i took off running and tripped on my own feet.
and what do you think it was that i saw, a little fat man less than four foot tall.

he staggered and wobbled around like a skunk, it didnt take long to realize he was drunk.
he froze when he saw me then at me he came,then shouting to someone he called them by name.

HEY JOHNNY HEY RANDY HEY BILLY HEYJOE, come on you guys cause we gotta go!
from out of the dark came four stumbling men,i stood there waiting for trouble to begin.

i leveled my gun at the little fat man and told him to show me what he had in his hand.
in his hand he held a heavy golden bar that i recognized quick from my honey pot jar.

i tried not to laugh as he showed me his prize and acted real mad with a glare in my eyes.
i said how dare you steal from me at this time of year,and especially something that i hold so dear

i should shoot you now right in your behind,but its the season right now for me to be kind.
take the metal and leave my place and never again let me see your face.

i smiled and waved as they drove out of sight,merry Christmas to all and good luck selling that bar. :twisted: 

Jeff 

Merry Christmas Guys. :lol:


----------



## bigjohn (Dec 22, 2012)

Well done!


Merry Christmas


----------



## Woodworker1997 (Dec 22, 2012)

Brilliant!

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## CBentre (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 23, 2012)

Ok that is your cover story.
Now where did you hide bodies?


----------



## mjgraham (Dec 23, 2012)

pretty good, at least you can recognize the bar when it shows up on eBay.


----------



## sena (Dec 23, 2012)

Good.


----------



## ericrm (Dec 23, 2012)

for real?


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 23, 2012)

Outstanding Geo! I love it! Especially the reference to your honey pot jar! 

Happy Holdays to all the forum members!

Dave


----------



## Golddigger Greg (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks Geo, that is great!
Merry Christmas to all GRF'ers!!!


----------



## joem (Dec 23, 2012)

YAy, I made it into a poem.
great job


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

Good one, Geo; and MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL! 8) 

Phil


----------



## butcher (Dec 23, 2012)

Geo that was good.

Merry Christmas everybody.


----------



## MMFJ (Dec 24, 2012)

I liked it a lot!

Hope you don't mind me taking a bit of 'creative licensing'......


----------



## Geo (Dec 24, 2012)

thank you MMFJ, it sounds better than it reads. :lol: 

thank you guys.i hope you all enjoyed reading my bit of Christmas humor as much as i did writing it.thank you again MMFJ for bringing it to life and and putting sound to it.


----------



## MMFJ (Dec 24, 2012)

Easy to record stuff that is smoothly written!

I used to be a DJ when I lived in MS - now, there's a job that you love to do that pays next to nothing (much like hobby-level refining!)

Working 9 pm to 5 am, then 8 am to 4 pm on 'live remotes' - and recording about 40% of the commercial spots that played (it was easy to do, the girl that wrote them was really smooth). I could take one of the background track records {yeah, those things made of vinyl!} and drop a :30 or :60 second sound track - never hitting more than 2 or 3 before finding something that sounded good with the text - and make a 'cart' recording (a continuous loop tape in a container that looks a lot like an 8-track tape) with 1 take about 90% of the time.

This one took me 4 times - a bit out of practice! 

Glad you enjoyed it.

I used to have a collection of these 'variations on a theme' from 'Twas The Night Before Christmas' - certainly one of my favorites to see how folks twist it into their own flavors (one I had was a 'drunken Santa' one - made tears come to my eyes!) In all the moving, those have, sadly, gone by the wayside, so I was really happy to see yours come up on the forum.

Merry Christmas to all - and to all ......... (good luck selling that bar!


----------



## butcher (Dec 25, 2012)

WoW


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 24, 2013)

I just had to bump this thread today! Read the opening post. 8) 

Dave


----------



## samuel-a (Dec 24, 2013)

Never saw this one. Very nice indeed!
Thank you Geo and MMFJ.


----------



## sharkhook (Dec 25, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

That little fat man will be bad disappointed at my house. But I do trip over my own feet at times. 

A nice read, have to sow that to the wife.


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Dec 25, 2013)

Gold poetry! :mrgreen:


----------

